# How many gyutos do you have??



## jgraeff (Nov 18, 2011)

So i am also addicted to high end knives now. 

I have been thinking about getting a few more to add. 

Masamoto KS 240 or something comparable maybe Heji or Mizuno? For gyuto i like thin but strong. (i have a Kono 240, i like the length but i have been wanting to try out a 270 although if i went masamoto i believe i have heard they run long so i should be ok with the 240 right?)

I like to only get knives i can use for at work considering i don't cook at home, i would like to have a spare gyuto in my bag. 

Going to purchase a deba from JKI eventually but don't really need it right now.

Also want to get another suji, i have a 240 misono that i like a lot, but I'm thinking of getting a 270, Kono HD, Masamoto KS not sure

And possibly a funyaki but i have no idea which one any ideas?


----------



## echerub (Nov 18, 2011)

Uh... I've got 12 of them with a 13th in the works. Oh s***, no, 14 with a 15 on the way. Jeez.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

i have too many and not nearly enough. the Mizunos are nice knives, but i find the 270 to be too long, and the 240 would be too short. same with Konosuke. it's why i ended up selling my Miz and Kono. knives like Shigefusa, Yoshikane and Kochi measure edge length, not from ferrule to tip, and i find the 250 blade length on these nominally 240mm knives to be perfect (i have an example of each). i imagine the Heiji would be the same way. i just got a 240 Masamoto today, and it is longer than 240. it feels about right, so i bet it's around 250. i find the Western 240s to have the right length blade, but i prefer wa handles (i keep a 240 Hattori FH so that i have a stainless gyuto on hand). the 10 inch Sabatier carbon chef feels great, but you may not be interested in those if you only want Japanese. i have a 270mm Carter suji that i wish was just a tad longer, but that's mostly because i'm used to a 300mm yanagi.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2011)

maybe 11-12 in my personal collection... its funny, but i think i have more yanagibas than anything... something like 15-16 

main point is that others here shadow my collection and they dont even sell knives for a living  You still have room to grow


----------



## echerub (Nov 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> i think i have more yanagibas than anything... something like 15-16



Okay, thankfully I only have 4 yanagiba


----------



## tk59 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm confused. Do you want to know how many gyutos I have or which one you should buy next? If you have a Konosuke, you should get a Heiji or Zakuri, imo. These are hefty knives that are awesome cutters. I'm sure there are others but these are the ones that have impressed me the most of what I've tried out. I'll have to count gyutos when I get back home but it's around 15 for sure.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> maybe 11-12 in my personal collection... its funny, but i think i have more yanagibas than anything... something like 15-16
> 
> main point is that others here shadow my collection and they dont even sell knives for a living  You still have room to grow



i've always had to sell knives before buying more to keep from getting a boot up my ass, otherwise i think i would have 12 or 13 gyutos. only one yanagi, though i want more, as they are very fun knives. hard to justify, since i don't really use it that often.

i agree with tk that a heftier knife would be a good counterpoint to the Kono. the kitaeji V2 Yoshikane that Aframes sells is the equal of my Shigefusa, though perhaps not _quite_ as nice, for a lot less money. a Heiji or Kochi from Jon would also be a great choice.


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 18, 2011)

10 gyutos with one more on the way


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 18, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I'm confused. Do you want to know how many gyutos I have or which one you should buy next? If you have a Konosuke, you should get a Heiji or Zakuri, imo. These are hefty knives that are awesome cutters. I'm sure there are others but these are the ones that have impressed me the most of what I've tried out. I'll have to count gyutos when I get back home but it's around 15 for sure.



Im curious to see what others have and trying to figure out which knives i may want to add to my collection.

I think a heftier knife would possible be more _justifiable _ to spend the money on. I do like the Hejis but haven't heard much about Kochi. 

Also i think 250 would be about right for me as well, i find the KONO HD just a tad short when trying to do certain things. Although i think a 270 is pretty long.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 18, 2011)

JBroida said:


> maybe 11-12 in my personal collection... its funny, but i think i have more yanagibas than anything... something like 15-16
> 
> main point is that others here shadow my collection and they dont even sell knives for a living  You still have room to grow



John id love to get a yanagiba although i need to practice on some single bevel knives before i jump into purchasing one. I also dont really have a use for it although than id like to have one haha.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 18, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Im curious to see what others have and trying to figure out which knives i may want to add to my collection.
> 
> I think a heftier knife would possible be more _justifiable _to spend the money on. I do like the Hejis but haven't heard much about Kochi.
> 
> Also i think 250 would be about right for me as well, i find the KONO HD just a tad short when trying to do certain things. Although i think a 270 is pretty long.


A Kochi is not a hefty knife per se. It is forged so it is thicker at the spine near the handle but make no mistake, it is a thin knife, just not as flexible as most of the so-called lasers. It's actually thinner near the edge than any laser (Kon, Suisin, IT, etc)


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

i like my Kochi much more than i liked my Konosuke. that flexibility drives me nuts for general tasks.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 18, 2011)

Too many.


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 18, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Too many.



No such thing


----------



## half_hack (Nov 18, 2011)

few. i like you guys - always making me feel sane. Well, either sane or inadequate. for the sake of my bank account i'm sticking with sane.

I'm at 4 right now, down from five. Actually looking to sell 2 of em to get another though. so then it'd be 3.


----------



## welshstar (Nov 18, 2011)

How thick/hefty are the Heiji's ?

if im understanding the blade is very tapered so although its thicker on the spine it tapers to be very sharp

Alan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 18, 2011)

I think just eight.


----------



## Rottman (Nov 18, 2011)

I have only a dozen, but in four or five different sizes.... (and maybe one on the way oke1:oke1.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 18, 2011)

5 after stumbling across KF/ KKF, and 2 'befores'


----------



## cnochef (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm at 3 right now: Ichimonji TKC 240 and 270, Hiromoto AS 240. Just traded DT ITK Western 240 in anticipation of Delbert Ealy 240 arrival. 

I didn't know so many of you had so many gyutos! However, since I'm a pro I've also got 2 suji, 2 paring, 1 petty, 1 honesuki, 1 nakiri, 1 cleaver and 1 bread knife.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 18, 2011)

The Kochi seems like a nice knife, it seems to be a tall blade, is this true or does it use appear that way?


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

it's on the taller side, but not abnormally so. certainly not as tall as a Takeda.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 18, 2011)

My goal was to have one carbon and one stainless gyuto each of 210, 225, 240, and 270mm. Got there but decided it's too much, so now I am down to 6 plus a German chef's knife. Plenty of other knives that help me with my humble cooking efforts.

Stefan


----------



## Craig (Nov 18, 2011)

1. It's plenty.


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 18, 2011)

Craig said:


> 1. It's plenty.



Plenty Boring!:razz:


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 18, 2011)

4 gyuto's - 1 French Chef - 1 Butcher Scimitar - 1 Nakiri - 1 Cleaver - 2 Yanagiba - 2 SB Wa-Petty - 1 Mishirobi Deba - 1 Usuba - 10ish Petty's

And still counting 

You can never have enough!


----------



## mdoublestack (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 3 240s, 1 270, and 1 soon to be 2 210s. i also split my collection tween work n home, so, I guess i need more.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 18, 2011)

I've got the number down to (had to get up and look) 4

Hiromoto AS Wa Gyuto 300
LR Harner Gyuto 270
Hiromoto HC Gyuto 240
Kochi Gyuto 210

So far I don't have any repetition and that works for me at this time, who knows what the future will bring lol...

My Kochi, being a 210, is nice and ridged with a very thin edge. I also like a ridgid gyuto. Flex in a knife I dont want flex in would be a deal breaker for me. Unless it was a takeda that I wanted anyway  than I would learn how to deal with it


----------



## Kyle (Nov 18, 2011)

I only have one gyuto but I'm really tempted by the Kochi line at JKI. If Jon gets in more in 240 I might have to buy one!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

here is a pic of the Kochi (on the left) versus some other typical knives. perhaps it will help people determine the blade shape a little better than a pic of the knife alone. it really isn't tall, actually, it just doesn't narrow as much towards the tip. 



 click to make bigger


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a shiny shigefusa.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 18, 2011)

yes, yes it is. it's not scratch less, but it's a bright mirror.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 4 and another on the way. I haven't been buying knives for long, you can never have too many gyutos. I've also sorta been trying other knives since I have enough gyutos to rotate them a little and to see if different types of knives would make work any easier.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 18, 2011)

I am down to 9 and plan on selling quite a few more. I have been on a cleaver kick as of late.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 18, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> here is a pic of the Kochi (on the left) versus some other typical knives. perhaps it will help people determine the blade shape a little better than a pic of the knife alone. it really isn't tall, actually, it just doesn't narrow as much towards the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> click to make bigger



Nice knives thats the masamoto ks, then ITK or shigefusa.? 

And ya not really tall but i see that it doesn't taper much towards the tip, how would you rater performance compared to lets say the masamoto considering thats the closest one there to my Kono HD? 

I actually really like that knife i think it would be a good backup wish i could handle one though first. I think for me it would either be the Kochi or the KS at this point... hard decision.

I was considering the Heji although its a little pricey for me haha


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 19, 2011)

1- 180
1- 200 wide
2- 210
3- 240
1- 240 kiritsuke shaped-on the way
1- 300
= 9, plus, maybe I'll pick up another from Salty soon...?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2011)

turns out i was wrong about the gyutos today... i'm closer to 16 or so... there were a few i had forgotten about. Smallest is 180... largest is 300 (used a handful of times)... most are 240 and 270, though my 210mm collection is growing.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 19, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> here is a pic of the Kochi (on the left) versus some other typical knives. perhaps it will help people determine the blade shape a little better than a pic of the knife alone. it really isn't tall, actually, it just doesn't narrow as much towards the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> click to make bigger



What's the 2nd one on the right, next to the hattori?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 19, 2011)

300mm is a kimchi machine.... (jumbo napa, jumbo korean daikon, jumbo yellow onions). I used to run an Asian fusion/ sushi bar/ Korean BBQ restaurant (aka Asian CONfusion), and we went through 20 gallons of it every week.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay... I have 19 including those that are on loan or haven't arrived yet...


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> What's the 2nd one on the right, next to the hattori?



that's a Sabatier nogent from The Best Things' historical line. it's a tough blade and gets plenty of use.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Nice knives thats the masamoto ks, then ITK or shigefusa.?
> 
> And ya not really tall but i see that it doesn't taper much towards the tip, how would you rater performance compared to lets say the masamoto considering thats the closest one there to my Kono HD?
> 
> ...



it's a Shig, not an ITK. i haven't used the Masamoto much, since i just got it. the Kochi cuts as well as anything i've used, and better than most. the Masamoto also seems to cut great, too. the Masamoto is a bit more nimble, but there isn't much in it.


----------



## James (Nov 19, 2011)

3 - takagi honyaki (aogami #1) 240 mm, ichimonji tkc in 240 and ittosai kotetsu (vg10) in 210


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Ive always heard good things about Shigs but aren't they super expensive?? Also who sells them, JCK? Just curious. 

Im really thinking about the Kochi seems like a great knife, how reactive is it? Id like a carbon knife, although i will be using it at work so there are sometimes where it will remain wet or with food for a short period of time so i need one that can stand up to that. 

TK- 19 gyutos!! Thats Crazy but awesome which is your favorite?


----------



## Cadillac J (Nov 19, 2011)

I've owned 12 or so, but sold everything that didn't get used as much when I switched to sujis.

Now I only have 3: 270 Kono white#2, 240 Takeda AS kiritsuke, 240 CN


----------



## Lefty (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 3 or 5, depending on how you view a small funayuki and petite chef knife. I have a feeling another will be coming soon enough.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 19, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> ...TK- 19 gyutos!! Thats Crazy but awesome which is your favorite?


DT-pm steel 250/Carter 240 SFGZ funayuki, I think. I feel guilty not mentioning my 240 Heiji SS, modified 240 A-type and 270 KonHD...


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 19, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Too many.



YEP!!!......I thinned it down to a meager 22:dazed:


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 19, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Ive always heard good things about Shigs but aren't they super expensive?? Also who sells them, JCK? Just curious.
> 
> Im really thinking about the Kochi seems like a great knife, how reactive is it? Id like a carbon knife, although i will be using it at work so there are sometimes where it will remain wet or with food for a short period of time so i need one that can stand up to that.



the Kasumi Shigefusas aren't massively expensive, there is just a long wait on them. the Kitaeji blades are pricey. Dr. Naka and aframestokyo seem to be the two best ways to get them. it's my favorite knife. i'd suggest getting a Yoshikane kitaeji V2 over a Shig, if you are interested in the type and don't want to wait forever.

i haven't found the Kochi to be terribly reactive. i've found that carbon knives can easily withstand being wet with water for a few minutes, but you don't want to leave acidic liquids on them.


----------



## geezr (Nov 19, 2011)

10 :wink:


----------



## chuck239 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just went through some of my knife stuff. I am at 24 gyutos and 2 german chef knives. I feel like I may have 2 more at work but not sure. I've got 3 more on order.... I think its time to start thinning the herd a litte...... :no:


----------



## ecchef (Nov 20, 2011)

Let's see...actual gyuto, 8 +1 in the pipe. 1 yo-deba that's practically a heavy gyuto. Plus a bunch of assorted German, French, Italian, English & US made chef knives collected over the ages.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 20, 2011)

2 that i take to work
1 that my wife takes to work
1 that stays home


----------



## markk (Nov 20, 2011)

home cook here
5 ranging from 210-270 collected over the years I only really use 2 of them but can't seem to part with any every time I think about selling one
+1 on the way


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 20, 2011)

After reading all your posts i don't feel so bad about having 2 well i guess 3 gyutos. Sold a few knives i don't really use today so I'm thinking about adding a gyuto ( either Kochi or KS) and a deba, the Kono HD is pretty thin i feel like i don't need a slicer anymore. Also have you guys thinned the HD? I feel like it doesn't need it but just curious.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 21, 2011)

5 gyutos
Suisin inox honyaki 270
Masamoto KS 240 
Kono HD 240 
Kono white#2 240
Hiro AS 240 
Aiming to add a heiji or fujiwara teruyasu 240 for the holidays


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> ...Also have you guys thinned the HD? I feel like it doesn't need it but just curious.


I have. The tip on mine was on the thick side and the food separation wasn't awesome, so I thinned mainly the tip and increased the convexity on the right side. The edge was a little weak initially but now, it's awesome.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Okay... I have 19 including those that are on loan or haven't arrived yet...



Wow, tk. I only have 7 (smallest 165 and largest is 270).

But here is the follow on question for all you gyuto hoarders: How many gyutos have you not told your wife or significant other about? 

k.


----------



## echerub (Nov 21, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> How many gyutos have you not told your wife or significant other about?



Umm... most of them?  Nobody around me pays much attention to my knives - unless we're talking KU versus mirror, it's pretty much just me who knows when I'm using a different knife on one day versus another.


----------



## Craig (Nov 21, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> Plenty Boring!:razz:



Does it help if this is the gyuto?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 21, 2011)

Craig said:


> Does it help if this is the gyuto?



That helps, but it also proves you need AT least another gyuto. What did you use while you waited for Marko to pimp your Shige!?


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 21, 2011)

Five. Three that have not arrived yet, including one that was just purchased yesterday, one, I have had in my possession for about a week over the last 2 years and something that is in the works.


----------



## Cadillac J (Nov 21, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Also have you guys thinned the HD? I feel like it doesn't need it but just curious.



I did some thinning behind the edge and slight hamaguri-ba on the face of my HD suji when I first got it and it helps. Although these types of knives are anorexic overall compared to many, edges can always be thinner IMO.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> I did some thinning behind the edge and slight hamaguri-ba on the face of my HD suji when I first got it and it helps. Although these types of knives are anorexic overall compared to many, edges can always be thinner IMO.


That's pretty much what my 270 gyuto looks like. As for telling my wife, I test out and borrow a lot of knives. She does notice the new ones but she loses track after a couple weeks.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Ya i have problems with food sticking to it, any suggestions on how i can help it stick less? Also how do you guy get mirror finishes on you blades?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 22, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Ya i have problems with food sticking to it, any suggestions on how i can help it stick less? Also how do you guy get mirror finishes on you blades?


I'd thin the edge out so your bevel gets pretty big on the right side. The mirror-like polish on mine comes from either an 8k or 12k SS, usually.


----------



## aser (Nov 22, 2011)

2, I plan on buying a new one but would like to stay at 2, hence I have to sell one.

I rather have two I use often versus them gathering dust in the drawer. Can't really see how knives perform unless it's used for a week at work.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 22, 2011)

I was considering not getting any more gyutos, but this thread has changed my mind. Thanks to those who are more addicted than I.


----------



## Cadillac J (Nov 22, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I was considering not getting any more gyutos, but this thread has changed my mind. Thanks to those who are more addicted than I.



Me too! I stopped wanting gyutos a long time ago, but recently had a reinvigorated passion after picking up mine off the rack after almost a year of no use. Combined with this thread and my curiosity to try a more substantial gyuto (Yoshikane, Shig, etc) to round of my collection, and I'm right back to square one from years ago.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2011)

For me I am now trying out different styled gyutos, and I am really enjoying that. There is a lot of difference between a Del, Fowler, Martell, and DT. None of them gather dust really; they all get used, but it is also a process of learning what I like. Eventually, in a year or two, I am sure I will settle on a couple knives that are my favorites. 

k.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 22, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I'd thin the edge out so your bevel gets pretty big on the right side. The mirror-like polish on mine comes from either an 8k or 12k SS, usually.



so just lower the angle down and thin it out on the right side, then once thinned just sharpen as usual? 

and the mirror polish i meant on the whole blade not just the edge?


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 22, 2011)

YOU ARE ALL SICK!

Glad I joined the mental ward.


----------



## bprescot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ooh boy. Uh, I'm at 15 gyutos with two more on the way... Only 2 yanagis though!


----------



## add (Nov 22, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Me too! I stopped wanting gyutos a long time ago, but recently had a reinvigorated passion after picking up mine off the rack after almost a year of no use. Combined with this thread and my curiosity to try a more substantial gyuto (Yoshikane, Shig, etc) to round of my collection, and I'm right back to square one from years ago.



Hmmm...
Reading through this thread, has there ever been a knife trial x-change set up?

Perhaps one where there might be a pool of knives / owners and you could request to trial a blade for a short period of time, say a gyuto from a "laser" or "mighty" column, then return it?
All participants would have to have at least one knife in the pool and the object might be to match up with another member with whom to swap for a week or so.

The only cost would be shipping ($10 USPS Priority box).

Might be an alternative for some of the buying and _"this one just wasn't my thing"_ then selling.


----------



## half_hack (Nov 22, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Ya i have problems with food sticking to it, any suggestions on how i can help it stick less? Also how do you guy get mirror finishes on you blades?



sticking less and mirror polish don't always go hand in hand...


----------



## tk59 (Nov 22, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> so just lower the angle down and thin it out on the right side, then once thinned just sharpen as usual?
> 
> and the mirror polish i meant on the whole blade not just the edge?


Pretty much, yes. Whenever you decide it isn't cutting the way you like, you'll need to thin again. As for mirror polish, it only matters where the food makes good contact. If you have enough convexity and the food is rigid enough, it will not stick.


----------



## Craig (Nov 22, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> That helps, but it also proves you need AT least another gyuto. What did you use while you waited for Marko to pimp your Shige!?



I had an old Wusthof that I got before I learned what sharp really meant. But mostly I got by with my nakiri (Takeda) and petty (Watanabe).


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 22, 2011)

I currently have 10 gyutos with two more on the way. I'm trying to suppress this sickness and not buy anymore but every time someone shows their latest work or acquisition my mind goes, "My precious".


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 22, 2011)

half_hack said:


> sticking less and mirror polish don't always go hand in hand...



Correct, i am still learning a lot about knives, steel, sharpening etc but i believe having a mirror polish does help and a convex grind as well. Correct me if I'm wrong though. 

Tk- you only need to convex the front of the blade not the back? Just curious i just "assumed" when i heard of convex blades that it was on both sides. 

Il give it a try and see how it works, what grit would you recommend for thinning it out on? 400 or a 1k? are my two lowest grits, have a G4k thats gonna be ordered here soon.


----------



## maddog (Nov 22, 2011)

99Limited said:


> I'm trying to suppress this sickness and not buy anymore but every time someone shows their latest work or acquisition my mind goes, "My precious".



it's contagious
from the looks of the thread...pandemic


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 23, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Correct, i am still learning a lot about knives, steel, sharpening etc but i believe having a mirror polish does help and a convex grind as well. Correct me if I'm wrong though.
> 
> Tk- you only need to convex the front of the blade not the back? Just curious i just "assumed" when i heard of convex blades that it was on both sides.
> 
> Il give it a try and see how it works, what grit would you recommend for thinning it out on? 400 or a 1k? are my two lowest grits, have a G4k thats gonna be ordered here soon.




You can convex one side or both. On thinner knives it might be easier to convex just the one side so you do not have to remove a ton of material from an already slim knife. You might experience more steering with only one side convex however. Try the one side a bit, if you don't like it, add some to the other side.

I would start with your 400.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 23, 2011)

i would actually use the 1k instead of the 400, but i'm in the school of "it's better to remove too little and have to work a bit harder than to remove too much and have to invent magic to put the metal back on." i've learned that the hard way.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 23, 2011)

That is true. Depends on the steel too, how thick the knife is to start, and how confident you are. Start with the 1k, if it feels like you are accomplishing nothing, go to the 400, but be careful and check your results often.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 23, 2011)

I gave it a go this morning, started on the 400, light pressure, i started with it flat on the stone, the raise it slight to get right behind the edge. Did the same all the way up to my taskashima to polish it up,

Then touched the edge up as well. I used carters method i was reading about last night, by using a slight rocking motion to blend the grinds together. I think i did it right.

I gotta say the edge is a LOT sharper than i have been able to get it lately and i only touched it up. Im guessing it was a pretty thick behind the edge overall. 

I just did the front, I'm going to see if it helps with releasing food any better at work today. Will update later.


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 23, 2011)

This thread gives me knife envy. I have 2 gyutos + a 10" Sab Nogent. The gyutos are on the less expensive side, a Yoshihiro 270mm and a CarboNext 240mm. I wish I had the guts to modify knives like some of you people -- really beautiful work on the Kono, from what I can see in the pics. I'm thinking about thinning/convexing the Yoshi now... I don't think I have the courage yet.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 23, 2011)

Just go for it Wagstaff. I did the same with one of my knives, never really did it before and it worked out incredibly well. Knife performs way better than it ever did. Looks a little sketchy but it doesn't affect how it cuts. I've done it twice and started with a 220 SS both times which didn't take that long


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 23, 2011)

0 high end Guytos
3 mid tech Guytos
2 ok Guytos
5 less impressive guytos


----------



## ecchef (Nov 23, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> 0 high end Guytos
> 3 mid tech Guytos
> 2 ok Guytos
> 5 less impressive guytos



I don't believe that for a minute. :nah:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 23, 2011)

Its true.

The best knives atm is Devin Thomas ITK 240 and 270 + a Carter (all mid tech)


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 23, 2011)

What is 'mid-tech' about the Carter? Didn't he forge, heat-treat and grind the blade? Or was it a water-jet cut-out?


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 23, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Just go for it Wagstaff. I did the same with one of my knives, never really did it before and it worked out incredibly well. Knife performs way better than it ever did. Looks a little sketchy but it doesn't affect how it cuts. I've done it twice and started with a 220 SS both times which didn't take that long


I'll thank you for the encouragement now... maybe not after I get to work on the thing! Actually I like the knife just fine as it is -- I like it a lot. But I wonder if convexing might make for better release on potatoes and such. I'm a a beginner sharpener and so fearful. I've sharpened for a little while now if you count months (but only a little). Not so much given edge retention on my blades, though... I don't get as much practice as I need. Perhaps after the holidays I'll take this to the coarse stone and change the grind a bit.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2011)

you can always stop by and give it a shot here if you want... kind of a safety net of sorts


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon! Been meaning to stop in there since you got back from Japan. Been crazier-busier than normal, so it just keeps getting put off. But... I love that offer. Thanks, I'll likely take you up on it!

Happy Thanksgiving, Jon, to you and Sarah.... And everyone!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks... happy thanksgiving to you and everyone else for that matter

see you after thanksgiving i guess


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 24, 2011)

JBroida said:


> you can always stop by and give it a shot here if you want... kind of a safety net of sorts



And if you screw it up royally, well, Jon just might have an item or two in stock you could replace it with! Haha, just kidding you'll be in good hands there.


----------

